# What Pacific Costal Towns With Internet Are Good?



## JohnnyBGood (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello/Hola Everybody

My family and I are considering relocating from the States. We have narrowed our choices down to Mexico, Costa Rica, Panama, Ecuador, and Chile.

We were wondering what good pacific ocean costal towns/cities in Mexico have a good internet connection along with a medical facility less than 30 mins away. Also indoor plumbing is a huge plus =)


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

JohnnyBGood said:


> Hello/Hola Everybody
> 
> My family and I are considering relocating from the States. We have narrowed our choices down to Mexico, Costa Rica, Panama, Ecuador, and Chile.
> 
> We were wondering what good pacific ocean costal towns/cities in Mexico have a good internet connection along with a medical facility less than 30 mins away. Also indoor plumbing is a huge plus =)


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

The first destination/city which comes to mind is Puerto Vallarta. Primarily because of the availability of a good, private healthcare facility, or facilities. Secondly, Baja California south of Tijuana.

As you've been checking on the feasibility of moving to these different countries on your list, I'm assuming you're verifying that you can meet the immigration/income requirements.

Best wishes in your search.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You need high speed internet AND indoor plumbing?


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Jul 22, 2013)

DSL or better internet.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Just about anywhere will have nice housing and DSL Internet. Smaller the town, less likely to have a variety of hospitals


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Jul 22, 2013)

sparks said:


> Just about anywhere will have nice housing and DSL Internet. Smaller the town, less likely to have a variety of hospitals


That's good to hear.

Does anyone have any recommendations for Pacific Costal Towns I was reading the other costal thread and got

1.) Mazatlan

2.) Tulum

3.) Kino Bay (Kino is on the Sea of Cortez in Senora)

4.) Puerto Vallarta

5.) Baja California (South of Tijuana)

6.) Zihuatenejo

Looking for around 15 total suggestions to start to my quest hunting in Mexico for Pacific Costal towns to live in.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnnyBGood said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for Pacific Costal Towns I was reading the other costal thread and got
> 
> ...


Tulum is not on the Pacific Coast.


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Jul 22, 2013)

You are correct it is not.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

On the Baja peninsula, you're unlikely to find medical facilities of any size between Ensenada and La Paz.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You can add Manzanillo to that list. I live an hour north but that may be too far to a good hospital for you


----------



## JohnnyBGood (Jul 22, 2013)

Added thanks =)

Keep the suggestions coming please !!!


----------



## TriciaLyman (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Johnny!

Good to see you here! Am in Ecuadoe now but will be spending 5 months in PV? we have always used this town as our benchmark when considering other countries/locations for retiring. LOVE this place! Nothing yet has compared.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=JohnnyBGood;1256285]Hello/Hola Everybody

My family and I are considering relocating from the States. We have narrowed our choices down to Mexico, Costa Rica, Panama, Ecuador, and Chile.

We were wondering what good pacific ocean costal towns/cities in Mexico have a good internet connection along with a medical facility less than 30 mins away. Also indoor plumbing is a huge plus =)[/QUOTE]_

Well, I must say, JohnnyB, if you wish to loive on the Pacific Coast of Mexico (excluding the Gulf of Cortez which is a very nice place but not the Pacific), and need to be close to medical services that meet your needs in short order. The best place is Puerto Vallarta which is a fine town but.alternatively, I suggest:

*Tapachula, Chiapas (near the Guatemala border)
*Tonalá.Chiapas
*Juchitan or Tehuantepec, Oaxaca
*Some place on the Bays of Huatulco, Oaxaca
*Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca
*Acapulco, Guerrero (you can probablly get a good deal there now on real estate because of narco violence that should not affect you unless you start trolling for drugs)
*Zihuatanejo, Guerrero}
*Lazaro Cardenas, Michoacan
*Manzanillo, Colima

As for indoor plumbing, most of us do not poop in holes in the ground located out at the back of the house but, since it doesn´t get really cold here. the only thing you have to worry about on those midnight excursions to the ouhouse are those black widow spiders hanging out under the toilet seat who are abundant here and can bite you on the butt which could at minimum hurt a lot and at maximum result in your death.


----------



## kino (Sep 13, 2011)

Kino has a world class hospital 1 Hour away in Hermosillo (Cima Hospital).
Cima’s doctors are U.S.-trained and speak English. We have good Internet and Plumbing.


----------

